# galvanized or metal primer



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

anybody have a good metal, galvanized metal primer they like to use?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

of all things, the masonry conditioner primer from PPG works great. (their LoxOn equivalent)


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Not a lot of call for us to do galvanized stuff, but we use Sherwin's All Surface Enamel Primer with good results.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

any good 100% acrylic should do it really.


----------



## kdubya (Oct 2, 2008)

We used to wash all sheetmetal flashing etc w/ vinegar and water prior to priming. New sheetmetal usually has oils from manufacturing and machinery in sheetmetal shop. Mineral spirits should do the same.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Agreed, old school vinegar and water on new galvanized..then used to use special primer...glidden galvagrip. Not sure if it's still around, this was several years ago when we did a ski area exposed heat/ac duct system. Gotta get the slick off before any coating. pd


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would not use mineral spirits since it can leave a residue behind that interferes with adhesion of acrylics if it is not left to dry for a while


----------



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

What are you coating? Sheet metal flashing.. roof? or galvanized Steel?

For steel I would use Galvacon

Sheet metals I would wipe with zylene and prime with zinc oxide.

Cheers


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

i am doing columns on a porch. that are already painted and the bottom part is peeling off.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

good to go then,,

i wash galvanized w a no rinse cleaner, then prime w/ galvite (shwms) then paint


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Sherwin Williams Bondplex, DTM bonding primer, or DTM wash primer


----------

